
Google’s Stadia Game Service Is Officially Coming November: All You Need to Know - tzury
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/6/18654632/google-stadia-price-release-date-games-bethesda-ea-doom-ubisoft-e3-2019
======
stuqqq
I used to work on cloud gaming and the business is tough. We were the second
generation, Onlive and gaikai were the first. We had some edges, but not
enough to make it work.

The most difficult part is not technology: delivering low latency video
streams. The most difficult part is cost control. At the time we did it, the
cost to support one user to play for two months will be more that buying a
decent pc or console, assuming 8 hour game play per day.

Google did something smart, using Linux and working with developers. This
could make user isolation easier and save money. We engineers thought about it
too, but our PMs wanted shortcuts, they wanted to make existing games work.

Cloud gaming is hard. You have to own every piece of the technology to make it
work. GPU, video encoder hardware, OS, cloud infrastructure, game content,
game distribution platform. Out of all companies, Microsoft seems to have most
of the pieces.

